# C. Sun Catcher ‘Octoberfest’



## tomp (Oct 28, 2021)

For your viewing pleasure.
This complex hybrid is one of Sea Gods’ (Raymond Burr) more colorful crosses. Parents are (C. Dubiosa x C. Edgard Van Belle). While the flower lacks good form I think lip color, contrast and floriferous habit make the plant worth the bench space.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 28, 2021)

Love it!
it’s more of a species style of flower and all the better for that,
David


----------



## tomp (Oct 28, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Love it!
> it’s more of a species style of flower and all the better for that,
> David


Yup, my thoughts also


----------



## OrchidAnna (Oct 28, 2021)

Fantastic colors!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 28, 2021)

So bold!


----------



## JustinR (Oct 29, 2021)

The blur between the gold and magenta on the lip is cool


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 29, 2021)

JustinR said:


> The blur between the gold and magenta on the lip is cool


My word!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2021)

very cheery.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 29, 2021)

Love  that lip


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 30, 2021)

I can’t see the photos. I see the jpeg link but n


tomp said:


> For your viewing pleasure.
> This complex hybrid is one of Sea Gods’ (Raymond Burr) more colorful crosses. Parents are (C. Dubiosa x C. Edgard Van Belle). While the flower lacks good form I think lip color, contrast and floriferous habit make the plant worth the bench space.View attachment 30228
> View attachment 30229


I love this!! The color, especially the lip color, is striking! Most people who see our flowers don’t know anything about form, so go with what’s beautiful…. This one is!!


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2021)

The dorsal is looking very upright and the colors are eye catching.


----------



## terryros (Nov 1, 2021)

Although dowiana is only 25% by strict parentage, the yellow really came through. Yellow is such a hard color to breed for and the lip is dramatic.


----------



## NEslipper (Nov 9, 2021)

I love this! And I agree that the form suits it perfectly - if everything were flat and round, how boring things would be!


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 9, 2021)

Happy colours.


----------

